# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haaruitval? Zere hoofdhuid. Zijn er middelen voor?

## Sparki3

Beste mensen, 

Ik heb een vraag mijn haar is de laaste tijd sneller dun aan het worden ook heb ik het gevoel dat ik overmate veel haar verlies....

dit vreet dagelijks aan me en het is ook te zien dat het dunner wordt...

nu heb ik sinds die tijd ook last van een brandend gevoel op me hoofdhuid en leuk... maar alleen bovenop me hoofd en plekken waar het dunner wordt....

weet iemand misschien wat het is??? ben bij huisarts geweest en die heeft me 2 middeltjes voorgeschreven maar die hebben tot op heden niet gehopen  :Frown: 

M.v.g, 

Nick

----------


## jongen25

Beste Nick,

Komt mij bekend voor. Ook ik had last van een jeukende hoofdhuid, en dan in het bijzonder op de plaatsen waar het haar dunner werd. Leek een dikke laag roos op te zitten. Nu had ik daar al langer last van, maar allerlei anti-roos shampoos boden geen uitkomst. Waarschijnlijk is het een gevolg van de aantasting van je haarwortels door DHT. Zelf slik ik sinds enige weken finasteride, een middel waar ik veel van verwacht. Ook gebruik ik Rooscure, een speciale shampoo die je bij de Etos kunt kopen. Ben hoopvol gestemd. Succes&#33;

----------

